
JDK-4045622: Java.lang.String.hashCode – Where Did This Code Come From? - dpflan
http://bugs.java.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4045622
======
kleiba
The post mentions somewhere further down below that Knuth's treatment of
string hash functions is outdated, but unfortunately does not go into details.
Can anyone around here elaborate by any chance?

~~~
jerven
The bug is from 1997, so not up to date with the latest versions of knuth.
There are nice new string hash functions like murmur, cutyhash and xxhash that
I believe are not covered in the art of computer programming.

~~~
rurban
All of these are not "nice", and are outdated. Murmur is too big, cityhash was
replaced by farmhash, xxhash is good for digests, but not for strings.

------
wolfgang42
A fascinating read, but it could use (1997) in the title.

~~~
dpflan
Good point, thanks. Next time I post some archival content like this I'll add
the parenthetical.

